# Bostic Hills Farm



## tcbo

Bostic Hills is very unprofessional. My husband ordered bees from them for Christmas 2012 with a March shipment date. March passed with no word and no bees. After contacting Janet, I was assured the first Monday in April. Again no call and no bees. After trying to reach her for a week, I got a lame excuse about needing 2 mre weeks to ship out my bees. I declined and asked for a refund. I still have not received that either. Please avoid Janet.


----------



## Davisbees

Thanks very much


----------



## chris233

ordered feb. 2013, still no queens, no response, nor a refund. I have tried getting up with her, no answer.


----------



## beehonest

As I said in the other post about them. I orders some, she never replied to emails or phone calls. Luckily I paid through paypal and got my money back. I wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. Customer service says a lot.


----------



## Davisbees

I had the same problem back in 2011. A month later when the queens arrived half were dead and it took another month to get the dead ones replaced. She will never get any more business from me.


----------



## HEV261

I ordered back early spring, after got me hooked never heard again. I payed in advance by credit card by pay pal, so after del. time had passed I got hold of the daughter sayed having lots trouble I was next some was hatching out the next day would ship right away, they are supposed to be mated ready to go . I said no thanks give me my money back. right away I filled complaint with cc two week money refunded never again


----------



## chris233

what does the cc mean. is janet parker really a beekeeper, I would have never thought a fellow beekeeper would be this shady. very bad business. thanks again


----------



## beehonest

I would assume CC=Credit Card.Don't be fooled there are a lot of shady ones out there. Stick with the larger companies unless you know them personaly.


----------



## HEV261

chris233 said:


> what does the cc mean. is janet parker really a beekeeper, I would have never thought a fellow beekeeper would be this shady. very bad business. thanks again


 CC means credit card get lazy on keyboard


----------



## Randya

Ordered via web site on April 30, order acknowledged the next day. Then, poof: no bees, no email response, no phone answer, no voice mail reply.. I can get my money back but, dang, now I'm three weeks down the calendar and have to start over sourcing Queens. Darn woman, if you aren't going to fulfill the orders, be honest and communicate.


----------



## HEV261

Don't know how this woman has lasted this long she dosen't deliver at all and still she stays on here selling bees and queens she is a ripoff


----------



## Barry

HEV261 said:


> and still she stays on here selling bees and queens


Where?


----------



## pndwind

This thread looks like it may have saved me some trouble. 
Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74

Barry said:


> Where?


Central AL, Gordo, AL to be specific. I got bees from her two years in a row, second year there were delays. Couple of friends got bees from her same time (second year I did). Eight nucs total. Friends got two each, I got two each year. I lost one queen each year, combined the two each time. Remaining hive each time was a gang buster. Friends lost all hives when queens died, we tried to get queens replaced but no response. I don't get bees from her anymore.


----------



## biggraham610

I'm not sure but I think Barry was responding to "Stays on *Here*". As in BS.


----------



## Barry

Yes, where on Beesource is she selling bees?


----------



## Brooder

I've had pretty good success with Queens from Bostic Hills Farm. The queens turned out to be some of the best I've had! Yes there have been delays related to weather, but that's been the case with all suppliers I've ever dealt with.


----------

